# The Sopranos - "Live Free or Die" OAD: week of 4/16/2006 *spoilers*



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Let the fun begin....


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

It's interesting to see the softening of Tony. I wonder if that will remain through the season. I also wonder who will win the bid in the silent auction, and the price they'll pay, for the TiVo in the box.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

NH representing!!!!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I know a lot of folks who bemoan the Tony-Dr. Melfi therapy scenes, but that was one of the funniest, most poignant scenes I've seen in the Series. I liked how Tony talked about how everyday life wears away at the "stop and smell the flowers" approach. The "head" pun was priceless, as was the "Vito's a 'come from behind' kinda guy" one.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

A lot of good lines tonight. 

"You mean he was a pitcher, not a catcher?!?!?"


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

So I'm totally confused about when this is filmed. There were leaves on the trees at the beginning, so I guess last summer / fall, then they speak about the Danish / Mohammed thing, which was 6 weeks ago. Also last week there was no 'breath' when they were outside at Leonards at the wedding. I wonder when it is / was filmed, or when it's supposed to be?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

This episode was hilarious. Pauly and Christopher in particular had a few classic lines tonight. 

I'm glad Vito didn't off himself because this storyline is excellent. I hope it continues a few more weeks.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

This leaves Phil Leotardo at odds once again with Tony as to how someone should be dealt with, considering that Vito's wife is Phil's cousin. You can see how Carmela is feeling powerless and she's seen how Angie is doing business with Tony's associates, which means she's doing business with Tony. You kinda sense Carm is going to say, "Me too!", at some point.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

jradosh said:


> A lot of good lines tonight.
> 
> "You mean he was a pitcher, not a catcher?!?!?"


I think you got it backwards  They were less upset when they thought he was the pitcher.

Z


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I watched it again. zordude is right, "Catcher, not pitcher".


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, who's hoping that they never find Vito in Stars Hollow -- I mean, New Hampshire -- and he winds up running the cafe with his new partner, the cook? 

The two corporate attorneys who dissed Meadow -- I wanted to smack 'em. That privilege is reserved only for her family.

At least Finn can stop looking over his shoulder now. Of course, he's free to run as fast and as far away from Meadow as possible. Looks like he's getting ready to run.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

My prediction - in return for knocking off Frankie Valli - Phil knocks off Vito.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

bidger said:


> I know a lot of folks who bemoan the Tony-Dr. Melfi therapy scenes, but that was one of the funniest, most poignant scenes I've seen in the Series. I liked how Tony talked about how everyday life wears away at the "stop and smell the flowers" approach. The "head" pun was priceless, as was the "Vito's a 'come from behind' kinda guy" one.


I am one of those people who always fast-forwarded through the melfi sessions, but I have stuck it out the last few episodes, and I will admit this particular session was a good one.


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

IndyTom said:


> My prediction - in return for knocking off Frankie Valli - Phil knocks off Vito.


Ummmm, unlikely. Phil (as a proxy for Johnny Sac) was the one who initially asked for Tony to carry out a hit on Rusty. Phil might try to find and clip Vito, but not at all for that reason, rather for disgracing Phil's family.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> At least Finn can stop looking over his shoulder now.





Spoiler



Maybe not. There is a rumor out there that Vito gives it to Finn in the end.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Paperboy2003 said:


> So I'm totally confused about when this is filmed. There were leaves on the trees at the beginning, so I guess last summer / fall, then they speak about the Danish / Mohammed thing, which was 6 weeks ago. Also last week there was no 'breath' when they were outside at Leonards at the wedding. I wonder when it is / was filmed, or when it's supposed to be?


The cartoons were printed last fall and caused outrage in Denmark, it did receive some press here and the riots in the Middle East began at the end of January.


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

bidger said:


> I know a lot of folks who bemoan the Tony-Dr. Melfi therapy scenes, but that was one of the funniest, most poignant scenes I've seen in the Series. I liked how Tony talked about how everyday life wears away at the "stop and smell the flowers" approach. The "head" pun was priceless, as was the "Vito's a 'come from behind' kinda guy" one.


I like how when Dr. Melfi brings up the fact that there is a lot of man-man sex in prison, Tony says "You get a pass for that"


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

I thought the nod to rival Showtime's "The L Word" was pretty cool.

"That Jennifer Beals..."


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bidger said:


> I watched it again. zordude is right, "Catcher, not pitcher".


I'm so confused with this catcher/pitcher thing.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't believe Carmela's father would raid the storage shed at the spec house. What'd he do, sell his own daughter's stuff? Why? That seemed out of character for him.........

I guess Tony will talk with his building inspector "whenever."


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I'm so confused with this catcher/pitcher thing.


Yea, me too - I thought the little guys' sport was swimming, not baseball.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Kind of a slower episode, setting some things up.

I thought that the middle eastern guys sure did tell Chris an awful lot of information considering they were just buying credit card numbers off him. Kind of like they really really really wanted him to know they were not terrorists.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> The two corporate attorneys who dissed Meadow -- I wanted to smack 'em. That privilege is reserved only for her family.


was she dissed? she was treated rudely, but isn't that how any big shot lawyer treats their interns?

I hate Dr. Melfi, but that was a good scene...


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Anubys said:


> was she dissed? she was treated rudely, but isn't that how any big shot lawyer treats their interns?


Realistically, I highly doubt any law firm would touch hiring Meadow - knowing who her father is. Any reputable law firm would not want any Feds sniffing around, regardless if she is only guilty by association.

Maybe Tony phoned in a favor to someone who partners there.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I just cannot get past Melfi's . stil . ted . . de . liv . er . y . . of . . her . . . lines. 

Can she speak any slower!!


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

definitly some good tongue in cheek moments.

It was amusing to see how some old school mobsters took one of their own being gay. It ranged from outright hatred to who gives an flip. Certainly not the most progressive group.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

When Tony said something like "you know, he (Vito) isn't the first" it made me wonder. Does he know something about one of the other characters? Will someone else be outed, or was that just talk?

I can see it now... New Drama on HBO Next Season. Vito the gay ex-mobster antique dealer. Follow each week as he struggles with weight issues and small-town life.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> When Tony said something like "you know, he (Vito) isn't the first" it made me wonder. Does he know something about one of the other characters? Will someone else be outed, or was that just talk?


He seemed to imply that "we all know who we're talking about"...and it seemed like it must have been a Don or something (at least someone high up)...but I also got the impression that this was something in the past (not a current person)...

all this is conjecture on my part, but that's the vibe I got from the way the lines were delivered...


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

IndyTom said:


> Realistically, I highly doubt any law firm would touch hiring Meadow - knowing who her father is. Any reputable law firm would not want any Feds sniffing around, regardless if she is only guilty by association.
> 
> Maybe Tony phoned in a favor to someone who partners there.


When Carm was telling Rosie Aprile about Meadow's work, she mentioned the law firm and it had a few Italian names in it....


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> He seemed to imply that "we all know who we're talking about"...and it seemed like it must have been a Don or something (at least someone high up)...but I also got the impression that this was something in the past (not a current person)...
> 
> all this is conjecture on my part, but that's the vibe I got from the way the lines were delivered...


I took it as the guy Tony was talking to at the moment (Vito's replacement) who was old enough to have spent a few years in prison.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Anubys said:


> He seemed to imply that "we all know who we're talking about"...and it seemed like it must have been a Don or something (at least someone high up)...but I also got the impression that this was something in the past (not a current person)...
> 
> all this is conjecture on my part, but that's the vibe I got from the way the lines were delivered...


I agree, he seemed to be talking either about someone who is dead, or someone very high up, or maybe someone in another family. Certainly not someone they see often, if at all.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not. There is a rumor out there that Vito gives it to Finn in the end.


  Well phrased though!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So now we know terrorists don't have dogs 

Fairly decent episode but I'm eager for all these "set-up" episodes to finally pay off.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

So many great lines, but to me the funniest was the one that the two A-Rabs can't be Al Qaeda because one of them has a Springer Spaniel. Gotta love Chris!


ETA: pmyers!


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I have a theory about how they find Vito ..



Spoiler



Body shop in NH goes looking for quarter panels for a black, late model Caddy. Angie and/or wiseguys she's dealing with find out about it and put 2 & 2 together


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I thought it was a good episode.

Angie dealing with two of the crew for body parts was a twist.

Carmela and her dad was good and then Carmela and Tony going on about the building inspector. This could be difficult since Vito handled all the construction scams.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

tem said:


> I have a theory about how they find Vito ..


More likely they'll use their phone company connections to track it down. That's how Tony S. found Tony B.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Joeg180 said:


> Angie dealing with two of the crew for body parts was a twist.
> 
> ...and then Carmela and Tony going on about the building inspector...


I see a possible connection between these two plots.

Either Carm brings Angie into the house deal to get some muscle ('money on the streets') behind her discussions with the building inspector, or Carm realizes that she can muscle her own deals, a la Angie.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe this thread is not the place for it, but don't you think they are writing Vito's homosexuality a bit "stereotypically", for want of a better word? I'm thinking along the lines of the B&B (OK - any port in a storm, I will give you that), but antiques shopping too? And an "eye for the finer stuff" too?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Maybe this thread is not the place for it, but don't you think they are writing Vito's homosexuality a bit "stereotypically", for want of a better word? I'm thinking along the lines of the B&B (OK - any port in a storm, I will give you that), but antiques shopping too? And an "eye for the finer stuff" too?


Well all of my gay friends do frequent B&Bs and they go antiquing. They don't however dress up like the village people and wear hats from the Street Fighter video game.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't know if Vito knows what he is going to do, but I don't get the impression that his first thought is suicide because he took all of his "secret money" with him. If he was going to kill himself I would expect him to want to leave the money for his family.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I don't know if Vito knows what he is going to do, but I don't get the impression that his first thought is suicide because he took all of his "secret money" with him. If he was going to kill himself I would expect him to want to leave the money for his family.


Wasn't his cut of the Columbian money something like $500,000 less Tony's kick-up? He could start a nice antique shop with that.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Well all of my gay friends do frequent B&Bs and they go antiquing. They don't however dress up like the village people and wear hats from the Street Fighter video game.


Then they're not really gay. 

The writers seem to be touching all the bases as far as the stereotype goes. How long before Vito tries to adopt a child? Time for them to do what they're gonna do with Vito and move on. (Though some of the lines and expressions were classic I gotta admit. LOL)


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TiVo Bum said:


> The writers seem to be touching all the bases as far as the stereotype goes. How long before Vito tries to adopt a child? Time for them to do what they're gonna do with Vito and move on. (Though some of the lines and expressions were classic I gotta admit. LOL)


That was the whole point though. To show Vito around people who are able to be open about it. To torture him with what it would be like to live honestly as who he is. It needs to be apparent to him, and to us the viewers with a minimum of exposition. And it's why the "Live Free or Die" license plate was so meaningful to him. This is killing him because he knows he really can't.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> More likely they'll use their phone company connections to track it down. That's how Tony S. found Tony B.


I don't see any reason why they would find him...will they even be looking for him? they didn't have someone watching his home (when he came back to get the cash)...given Tony's take on the whole thing, I think he'll let it drop unless someone stumbles onto him by accident...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I don't see any reason why they would find him...will they even be looking for him? they didn't have someone watching his home (when he came back to get the cash)...given Tony's take on the whole thing, I think he'll let it drop unless someone stumbles onto him by accident...


I agree...the guys who came to "bring him in" didn't even follow him.

Was there any meaning to Sil dropping off those Blood, Sweat, & Tears tickets? Is that considered gay music? I really don't know...I'm not familiar with the band.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I just accepted it as an excuse to stop by...but that's a good point about the band...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The perfect ending to the series would be Vito up in NH sipping a cappuccino with his new lover, reading about a St. Valentine's Day-like Massacre at the Bing. He puts the paper down, and nibbles his partner's biscotti.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> ...and nibbles his partner's biscotti.


----------



## bdlucas (Feb 15, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> The perfect ending to the series would be Vito up in NH sipping a cappuccino with his new lover, reading about a St. Valentine's Day-like Massacre at the Bing. He puts the paper down, and nibbles his partner's biscotti.


Wouldn't a canoli be more apropos?


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I just cannot get past Melfi's . stil . ted . . de . liv . er . y . . of . . her . . . lines.
> 
> Can she speak any slower!!


Not on the Sopranos. But, there's a US Senator from Maine who can.


----------



## tubsone (Apr 15, 2006)

Tony just has to stop being a "WUSS" and off Vito already! So he'll take a hit in the pocket, better then your crew thinking your going soft and cant get the job done anymore! Tony has been way to soft since he woke up,this business has no need for SOFT!

BOTTOMLINE: THERE'S NO PLACE FOR ****'S IN THE MOB!.........and I dont agree with the free jail pass.....NEVER EVER!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love Meadow.....but I don't buy any scene with her and Vin talking. It just doesn't sound like any real conversation I've ever heard.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> More likely they'll use their phone company connections to track it down. That's how Tony S. found Tony B.


I found it hard to believe the phone still functioned after the heavy down pour of rain.

I was surprised you get a free pass when you got to jail..


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

FlugPoP said:


> I was surprised you get a free pass when you got to jail..


I took it as Melfi getting a pass for suggesting that Tony's buddies might be making do while in prison, not that they get a pass for what they might do there.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Idearat said:


> I took it as Melfi getting a pass for suggesting that Tony's buddies might be making do while in prison, not that they get a pass for what they might do there.


No, Tony was specifically saying you get a pass for man-on-man action in prison. He goes on to explain that a man spends 10 or 15 years in there and they have needs...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I love Meadow.....but I don't buy any scene with her and Vin talking. It just doesn't sound like any real conversation I've ever heard.


Finn was there too??? 

  

(seriously... I agree with you to a degree. But I think the point of the stilted conversation was that they don't have a good relationship, what with Finn all nervous about getting killed and all)


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Fleegle said:


> No, Tony was specifically saying you get a pass for man-on-man action in prison. He goes on to explain that a man spends 10 or 15 years in there and they have needs...


When Tony made an unsolicited remark to Melfi denying that he ever went that way while in prison because he wasn't in there nearly that long, and then kept denying it, still without any question or comment by Melfi, did anybody else go through a "methinks he doth protest too much" moment?

Did Tony play "hide the mortadella" in prison?

Discuss.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Is it wrong that when I saw a guy waddling around the outside of the local bingo parlor that it looked a lot like Vito?


I was pleasantly surprised that Vito didn't off himself, and of course we got to have the fun while everyone else talked about him in his abscence.


Ok episode in my book, but not great. It set up a lot, and it does seem that we're seeing less loose ends this season than in the past (Pine Barrens anyone? Where is that pesky Russian  )


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I can't believe that no one mentioned the fact that there was a Humax DVD Burner with TiVo on a table right behind Carmella about 43 minutes into the episode.


----------



## berfy (Apr 24, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I agree...the guys who came to "bring him in" didn't even follow him.
> 
> Was there any meaning to Sil dropping off those Blood, Sweat, & Tears tickets? Is that considered gay music? I really don't know...I'm not familiar with the band.


There is NOTHING Gay about Blood , Sweat and Tears.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

FlugPoP said:


> I was surprised you get a free pass when you got to jail..


I'm sure the pass is for pitching only


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I think the Blood, Sweat & Tears tickets were Silvio's sneaky way of trying to tempt Vito out into the open so that they could have their "talk" with him.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I can't believe that no one mentioned the fact that there was a Humax DVD Burner with TiVo on a table right behind Carmella about 43 minutes into the episode.





HomieG said:


> It's interesting to see the softening of Tony. I wonder if that will remain through the season. I also wonder who will win the bid in the silent auction, and the price they'll pay, *for the TiVo in the box*.


It was mentioned briefly early in the thread.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I ahve also seen a news story or 2 about it being there as well.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I ahve also seen a news story or 2 about it being there as well.


Slow news week?


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Damn Meadow is hot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Damn Meadow is hot.


About 2 years ago, I saw her walking on the street in the Wall Street area of Manhattan. Not knowing it was her at first, I was awe struck by her attractiveness, then after she passed, my buddy said, hey that was Meadow Soprano.

Needless to say, she's MORE attractive in real life than on the show.

Now, should a married man like me be thinking that way? LOL


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> About 2 years ago, I saw her walking on the street in the Wall Street area of Manhattan. Not knowing it was her at first, I was awe struck by her attractiveness, then after she passed, my buddy said, hey that was Meadow Soprano.
> 
> Needless to say, she's MORE attractive in real life than on the show.
> 
> Now, should a married man like me be thinking that way? LOL


You're married, not dead!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Damn Meadow is hot.


If you are into sunken eyed skeletons. Get that girl a family pack of sammiches.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> If you are into sunken eyed skeletons. Get that girl a family pack of sammiches.


Thanks Vito.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Thanks Vito.


I will have you know that I hate antiques!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I will have you know that I hate antiques!


And you hate girls who look like Meadow......yikes........not that there's anything wrong with it!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> And you hate girls who look like Meadow......yikes........not that there's anything wrong with it!


Yeah I prefer something a little less breakable with feminely curves.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Yeah I prefer something a little less breakable with feminely curves.


Like Johnny Sacs wife?

Sorry I couldn't resist. But I understand where you are coming from. But if you had seen her in person, she's got a great figure and is plenty curvy


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> she's got a great figure and is plenty curvy


So that was before she purged?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Figaro aren't you in the crowd of katharine mcphee is fat? Man, you really have a narrow margin of ideal weight in women.

I thought the stereotypes were just vito enacting stereotypes, not the writers using them. Vito wants to be openly gay so he starts doing things he assumes openly gay people do, like shop for antiques.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> Figaro aren't you in the crowd of katharine mcphee is fat? Man, you really have a narrow margin of ideal weight in women.
> 
> I thought the stereotypes were just vito enacting stereotypes, not the writers using them. Vito wants to be openly gay so he starts doing things he assumes openly gay people do, like shop for antiques.


Oh man don't get him started.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> So that was before she purged?


Well, it WAS two years ago


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

any italians here? what does goomare mean? I know they use it to denote a "mistress", but does it have a different meaning? 

like "*****", "other woman", "whore"...etc.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Figaro aren't you in the crowd of katharine mcphee is fat?


That would be no. I am in the crownd that wants to be in Katharine McPhee.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Anubys said:


> any italians here? what does goomare mean? I know they use it to denote a "mistress", but does it have a different meaning?
> 
> like "*****", "other woman", "whore"...etc.


It is Goomah and it is a name for a mistress of a Mafia guy. I have never heard it pronounced quite like it was by Vito's wife last week .


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> That would be no. I am in the crownd that wants to be in Katharine McPhee.


Nice beard.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Nice beard.


Clearly you have confused me with my brother. Me likee teh boobies.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lee L said:


> It is Goomah and it is a name for a mistress of a Mafia guy. I have never heard it pronounced quite like it was by Vito's wife last week .


wow...it's THAT specific? not just mistress, but mistress of a mafia guy?


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

They'll never find Vito - he told the diner cook that he was from Scarsdale after all!

I thought it was funny that he was getting a gay vibe off every person he saw. Makes me wonder if he wasn't just trying to intimidate Finn in the hospital and actually had the hots for him.

Speaking of "goomahs," isn't the "goomah" supposed to be younger and hotter than the wife? Vito seems to have mixed that one up, but I guess that is in character!


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Vito's goomah appeared younger and hotter than his wife. My two cents.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Jotas said:


> Vito's goomah appeared younger and hotter than his wife. My two cents.


I guess we are going to need some screen captures over here.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

KRS said:


> They'll never find Vito - he told the diner cook that he was from Scarsdale after all!...


I thought he said Scottsdale (Arizona).


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Clearly you have confused me with my brother. Me likee teh boobies.


.........but not the little hottie Meadow.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> .........but not the little hottie Meadow.


I said boobies, not 12 year old boy nipples.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

When did they show the nipples?


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I can see it now... New Drama on HBO Next Season. Vito the gay ex-mobster antique dealer. Follow each week as he struggles with weight issues and small-town life.


And watch as he helps Big ***** go to the light.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I thought he said Scottsdale (Arizona).


Yeah when I first heard it I thought he said Wisconsin, which I thought was hysterically funny... but then I played it back a few times and he did say Scottsdale.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> I said boobies, not 12 year old boy nipples.


Comparing Meadow to a 12 year old boy is so wrong...........so so wrong.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> Comparing Meadow to a 12 year old boy is so wrong...........so so wrong.


you are right, she is more like the skeleton of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Figaro said:


> you are right, she is more like the skeleton of a 12 year old boy.


That's messed up man.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Like Johnny Sacs wife?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist. But I understand where you are coming from. But if you had seen her in person, she's got a great figure and is plenty curvy


Uh, oh.. here we go again...

Jamie-Lynn Sigler, meet your new dietitian, Leah Remini.


----------



## canoebuildah (Apr 15, 2004)

I found an interesting article on goomah's:



> "This is the difference between a wife and a goomah," Frankie Boy says. "You're on a ship with your wife and your goomah, the ship's about to sink, and you can only save one. Who do you save? Your wife. Because your goomah, she understands."


Here is the rest of the article.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

DaveBogart said:


> And watch as he helps Big ***** go to the light.


Vito wants nothing to do with big *****.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

scheckeNYK said:


> Vito wants nothing to do with big *****.


But Figaro does.......apparently the BIGGER the better, all the way up to Ginny Sac.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I said that I like CURVES, not one big curve.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> Uh, oh.. here we go again...
> 
> Jamie-Lynn Sigler, meet your new dietitian, Leah Remini.


Kathryn McPhee not fat. Jamie-Lynn Sigler not too skinny.

Leah Remini after having her baby, too fat.

:O


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"in the dark, all cats are grey" --Benjamin Franklin


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can we not have a weight debate in this thread?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

love this quote from the same article (on the benefit of having a girlfriend/wife):



> "You have to have someone you could bring home to family affairs," says Gallo. "Someone who could bring the dry-cleaning in."


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Figaro said:


> I said boobies, not 12 year old boy nipples.


Tony's got boobies.

Frank


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Figaro said:


> That would be no. I am in the crownd that wants to be in Katharine McPhee.


Who's Katherine McPhee?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Who's Katherine McPhee?


She's a contestant (or was) on American Idol. Good looking girl.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Can we not have a weight debate in this thread?


Too late... for no weight debate...mate....


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> She's a contestant (or was) on American Idol. Good looking girl.


Ahhhh, no wonder I never heard of her. I don't watch that show. Now, next question, who's Leah Remini?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Ramini post pregos... fat yes? TOO fat, no. Depending on what you mean by too.

Unfortunately, until we get a new Annabella Sciorra or similar, Meadow is the most attractive character on the show for me.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Now, next question, who's Leah Remini?


She plays Carrie, the wife, on the King of Queens.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

jradosh said:


> I'm so confused with this catcher/pitcher thing.


Do straight people actually use those terms for man/man ORAL sex? I'd never heard it being used for that.

Of course I don't use the term at all. We have our own terms 

Other than a few good one-lines I thought this episode (and the season in general) has been a little slow and boring.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> I am one of those people who always fast-forwarded through the melfi sessions, but I have stuck it out the last few episodes, and I will admit this particular session was a good one.


I actually enjoy the Melfi sessions, usually she draws Tony out and you get to see him think or at least react to her. These past two sessions were interesting to me because she seemed to be acting more in a consigliere role giving him advice on what to do and more importantly him doing what she said to do.

Goomare is literally translated as girl friend who is not your wife. With the old school Italians your wifes father would pick her out for you when your wife was pregnant for the first time. This is because they felt that it would hurt the baby while your wife is pregnant. Also having her father pick the goomare ensured that you wouldnt get too hot a girl and forget about your wife.

In regard to the whole gay thing in the mob was covered in the first season as Uncle June will attest to, lol


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

When Vito was sitting by the waterfall, I thought it loooked familiar. It was actually in Boonton NJ, and I used to sit and read there at lunchtime. All the antique shops and the main street in "NH" were filmed in Boonton. Its where Jackie Jr. got whacked also.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Do straight people actually use those terms for man/man ORAL sex? I'd never heard it being used for that.
> 
> Of course I don't use the term at all. We have our own terms
> 
> Other than a few good one-lines I thought this episode (and the season in general) has been a little slow and boring.


I never inferred oral sex from the catcher/pitcher analogy myself.. I always thought it refered to something else.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> I never inferred oral sex from the catcher/pitcher analogy myself.. I always thought it refered to something else.


It can go either way. Someone pitches and someone catches. You pick the location of the catcher,lol

PS: about the baseball reference, two words Mike Piazza. Interestingly so Mike catches,lmao


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

As a straight guy...I've always heard of catching/pitching determining who was giving (the pitcher) versus who was receiving (the catcher).....the act didn't matter.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

pmyers said:


> As a straight guy...I've always heard of catching/pitching determining who was giving (the pitcher) versus who was receiving (the catcher).....the act didn't matter.


Right, the "pitcher" is the one getting the, um..."payoff." They are even more aghast that he would be the "catcher" since he's not even getting any "satisfaction" from the exchange.

I think I need more quotes...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> Right, the "pitcher" is the one getting the, um..."payoff." They are even more aghast that he would be the "catcher" since he's not even getting any "satisfaction" from the exchange.
> 
> I think I need more quotes...


unless the pitcher "has the decency to give the ol' reach around"... 

what movies was that from? Full metal jacket?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

I suppose we're getting *really* far afield from the Sopranos at this point, but did anybody else see the movie "The Aristocrats"? This whole line of posts reminds me of Andy Dick explaining what a "Rusty Trombone" is.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

robinreale said:


> She plays Carrie, the wife, on the King of Queens.


Ahhh, another show I don't watch. Thanks


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Right, the "pitcher" is the one getting the, um..."payoff." They are even more aghast that he would be the "catcher" since he's not even getting any "satisfaction" from the exchange.
> 
> I think I need more quotes...


Just as long as the pitcher doesn't take a line drive between the eyes


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Anubys said:


> unless the pitcher "has the decency to give the ol' reach around"...
> 
> what movies was that from? Full metal jacket?


Yep.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Line(s) of the night:

WiseGuy1: "Think about it.. sudden weight loss"
Paulie: "AIDS!?!?"
Tony: "Nobody has AIDS! I don't want to hear that word in here!"

_Nobody_ has AIDS? Matt and Trey might disagree


----------



## thelastvoice (Feb 14, 2004)

hefe said:


> Right, the "pitcher" is the one getting the, um..."payoff." They are even more aghast that he would be the "catcher" since he's not even getting any "satisfaction" from the exchange.


Satisfaction comes in many ways.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

thelastvoice said:


> Satisfaction comes in many ways.


Yes, satisfaction, but not "satisfaction."

I'm addressing the reaction of the crew...that's why they reacted even more strongly to him being the "catcher."


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> Yes, satisfaction, but not "satisfaction."
> 
> I'm addressing the reaction of the crew...that's why they reacted even more strongly to him being the "catcher."


it's totally understandable, actually...to want to get satisfaction is one thing...you can close your eyes and pretend it's a girl, but to be the catcher is hard core gay...

they can relate to doing it, but to have it done to you is something foreign...that made perfect sense to me...


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

"When he talked about greasing the union, I had no idea he meant it that way!"  

And Paulie's reaction when he found out that Vito was the catcher and not the picture was priceless.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

In other (non-gay) news..........

Why does Tony insist Uncle Jun shot him with malice and intention? If anyone, Tony knows Uncle Jun is losing his marbles and heard Uncle Jun say something about ***** Malenga (?) (who Uncle Jun accused that same day of stealing his $40,000 from a hole in the backyard) before he shot him. If Tony knew Uncle Jun was losing it and was having an episode at the time of the shooting, why does he blame him? He said to Dr. Melfi in their session together and Carmela in bed that Uncle Jun did it out of jealousy. On one hand Tony cares for Uncle Jun with great compassion, but on the other, he thinks his behavior driven by his Alzheimer's is intentional. I don't get Tony's inconsistent attitude toward Uncle Jun's illness.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony is not exactly a saint...the guy shot him and put him through a LOT of pain...he almost died...I see your point, but Tony holds a grudge and it's hard to forgive a person who almost killed you, even if you are a saint...

hypothetical: would you be able to forgive uncle Jun if he ran over your child?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I also don't think Tony is entirely rational about Jun. It's almost like he had decided subconsciously to wash his hands of him, but couldn't bring himself to go through with it. Then, Jun shot him by accident, and he twisted that in his mind so that it became sufficient grounds--maybe shooting him by accident isn't quite bad enough, so he shot him on purpose. There--that does it! Bye bye Jun. Or something like that.


----------



## Brute (May 14, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> Maybe this thread is not the place for it, but don't you think they are writing Vito's homosexuality a bit "stereotypically", for want of a better word? I'm thinking along the lines of the B&B (OK - any port in a storm, I will give you that), but antiques shopping too? And an "eye for the finer stuff" too?


I got the impression that the antique dealer was either kissing up to him to try to make a sale or messing with him. Didn't the dealer say something along the lines of "it's from the arts and crafts era?" Now, I'm no antiques expert, but surely that wasn't serious.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Why does Tony insist Uncle Jun shot him with malice and intention?


Past history (see Season 1).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> In other (non-gay) news..........
> 
> Why does Tony insist Uncle Jun shot him with malice and intention? If...


I don't think he does. Tony's just pissed that after everything he's done for Jun and put up with, that this happened. It sounds totally rational to me.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Brute said:


> I got the impression that the antique dealer was either kissing up to him to try to make a sale or messing with him. Didn't the dealer say something along the lines of "it's from the arts and crafts era?" Now, I'm no antiques expert, but surely that wasn't serious.


I'm not an expert either, but I have heard of the Arts & Crafts style. It's a real thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arts_and_Crafts_movement


----------



## Brute (May 14, 2004)

hefe said:


> I'm not an expert either, but I have heard of the Arts & Crafts style. It's a real thing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arts_and_Crafts_movement


Wow, I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years. Thanks for the information.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> Damn Meadow is hot.


She's hot, but she is also a sanctimonious *****.

Finn should run. Now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> hypothetical: would you be able to forgive uncle Jun if he ran over your child?


*THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!! *


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I also don't think Tony is entirely rational about Jun. It's almost like he had decided subconsciously to wash his hands of him, but couldn't bring himself to go through with it. Then, Jun shot him by accident, and he twisted that in his mind so that it became sufficient grounds--maybe shooting him by accident isn't quite bad enough, so he shot him on purpose. There--that does it! Bye bye Jun. Or something like that.


I could believe that-- Tony's looking for an excuse to ditch the responsibilities brought on by Uncle Jun's illness, so he twists the truth to justify ditching him.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Tony is not exactly a saint...the guy shot him and put him through a LOT of pain...he almost died...I see your point, but Tony holds a grudge and it's hard to forgive a person who almost killed you, even if you are a saint...
> 
> hypothetical: would you be able to forgive uncle Jun if he ran over your child?


I'd be angry as hell and want nothing more to do with him, since being around him would be dangerous. BUT, Tony's stated justifications to Carmela while they were in bed ("You were right, Carm, I should have ditched him long ago like you said") and to Dr. Melfi ("yeah, I know, he and my mother tried to have me killed") suggested Uncle Jun's past behavior of jealousy and deceit toward Tony as the reason for ending the relationship now. But Tony uses _old _ reasons to ditch Uncle Jun _now_ when Uncle Jun is going to need someone the most. All of this comes when Tony knows very well that Uncle Jun was having an episode when he shot him.


----------

